# I need help! Can I take three pills in one day?



## natsauburn (Apr 7, 2013)

I missed a pill last Friday, I took Friday's pill on Saturday (I didn't notice cause I was out) and I missed last night's pill. It's Monday here and I just took Saturday and Sunday's pills a few hours ago. Does that mean I can take Monday's normally? It'll be more than 12 hours by then (my normal time is 11:30pm)  Btw, what are my chances of getting pregnant? We've had sex in a way that we would do it raw half of the time then he places the condom so he hasn't came in me.   If it helps, I've been on Yaz for a year & a half.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 26, 2013)

**Read the package insert that accompanies your contraceptive for information pertaining to that exact formulation. General rule of thumb is:


 		if you miss one pill, then take 2 pills the next day **And use a back up method of birth control 	
 		if you miss two pills, double up for two days, **and use a back up method of birth control 	
 		if you miss three pills, throw out the pack and have a cycle, then resume as you normally would **be sure to use a back up method of birth control 
 
  	if you are concerned about becoming pregnant--remember there is emergency contraception that is available from the pharmacist, the sooner you take it after unprotected sex, the more effective it is.

  	When taking birth control it is best to take it at the same time each day--helps in establishing a routine so that you don't forget.

  	Disclaimer: when in doubt seek the advise of your healthcare provider i.e. doctor, nurse practitioner, or physician assistant. This information is not meant to replace the advise of your healthcare provider

  	**remember birth control pills offer no protection from STD's including gonorrhea, chlamydia, HIV, and syphilis


----------

